# Any one get their.....



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

MLS calendars yet???? I thought maybe mine is lost????
Don't you hate a thread like this???
I've had the red shirts one for awhile now.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Nor I.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Christmas season lots of mail to be delivered be patient. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JRD 
I'm just wondering if they was sent yet???? I am patient, but my wife was going to place this in gifts and she is asking.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

CTNRR and JDR, I can't keep your names straight! 

Mine came in the mail today, and a second one was stuck to it, had some weird address in Nebraska, just said "long dusty dirt road".... any clues? 

(just kidding about the second one) 

Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

no mail today in West Ne. Marty they told us mail did not move past Omaha. Your calender is probably there. you could drive up and get it, and while you are there will you get my mail for me too. Hee hee the regal


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I didn't get my ...... Either. I think I ordered 5 or 6 ..........'s I hope to give them as X mas presents. 

I give one to the company that printed the programs for the CONVENTION when it was in Chandler. 

They put it up on the wall next to the press. They get a lot of coments on it.


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine's not here yet either. 

Cheers, 
Matt


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

* I haven't recieved mine yet, and we have all paved roads. My wife is getting very disturbed. It looks like Greg has a little* *dyslectic condition.*
* Marty, * *I have also been waiting for a royalty check in the mail also.








*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Rex its not Greg it's Marty. We better send him back to typing school so he can find the right keys on the board. Or just maybe he kit bashed his key board.







and for got where he put the letters. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

If you notice I only get JR backwards when he gets out of line. 
My wife wants me to go shopping with her today, thats the worst they we do together. 
and more snow today.


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Have not recieve my calander yet either and I live here in the sunny south, with snow only 
in a blue moon. 

Owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Got mine today. Maybe too much snow back there!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Rex 
that car has not even been out of the shop yet. matter of fact none of my newer or home made stuff has been out. I need to clear all the tree branches from cutting trees down yet. 
Lazy me


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

All those that ordered multiples of 2 or more and those who paid for priority mail went out Thursday night. All others will go out over the next few days via media mail. I apologize for the delay in getting them out this year. I had to go through 3 or 4 proofs with the printer before they got it right. That delayed the print job and then they took a week to get here.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

THANK YOU SHAD 

I opened the box and the wife took it right out of my hands and stuck some into their rightful place, I did get to keep one for me and a friend.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I got my ........ today. WOW this is one of the best. I am so pleased with it. 

Congratulations to everyone who's picture made it to the .........

All of you took such great pictures.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish he could sale more, that looks so good for any office. or home. 
And all the photos are buy GRRers themselves.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Mine arrived yesterday, thanks! They look great!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Ray Dunakin on 12/23/2008 9:28 PM
Mine arrived yesterday, thanks! They look great! 

This guy is Mr Augest. I sure would like to see his layout 

He likes Rocks


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I got mine today: 12/23/08.
JimC.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Got mine today, nice pictures.* Marty,
I meant the royalty check for the use of my engines in the picture







!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Santafe 2343 on 12/24/2008 2:06 PM
*Got mine today, nice pictures.* Marty,
I meant the royalty check for the use of my engines in the picture







!


Yea, I did not forget, i was simply subtracting it from my cut that you owe me for use of my RR in your photos.
In the calendar did you note who's car was setting behind your locos? 
I should be getting a check from Steve Gugel.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine arrived today.


----------

